# Hurricane Mk1 vs 109E-6



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 17, 2018)

I know I prefer the hurricane (and it was manoeuvrable) but I think the Me 109(which is faster and has better armament) is the better aircraft.


----------



## pbehn (Aug 17, 2018)

Most BoB Hurricane pilots wished they were in Bf109s, advantage in speed, dive, negative G cannon armament also was vied with envy.


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 20, 2018)

I think in this poll I will take the Hurricane. 

You do realize the 109-E6 was a reconnaissance machine and it is doubtful that ANY showed up during the BoB. Sources vary but the total number built may be from 9-18. 9 were delivered in 1941. The E-5, also a reconnaissance machine sometimes had the wing 20mm guns removed.


----------

